# 8-year-old girl labs



## Orinda (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi! My girl was having palpitations and chest pain before Christmas, and in the ER they discovered her TSH was high (5.26). We have a referral to a pediatric cardiologist (they didn't see anything serious on her EKG but she did show PVCs) and got the rest of her thyroid levels tested. I don't have specific numbers yet (will have to go to the doctor's office tomorrow and sign a release for a printout) but the nurse said she thought her T3 was low although the doctor said it was "normal." This doctor also said that her TSH really wasn't too high as 5 is the top of the "normal" range.

I went ahead and requested a referral to a pediatric endocrinologist (get that wheel turning) but in the meantime do you think I'm jumping the gun or going in the right direction?

Will post lab results and ranges tomorrow hopefully.

Thanks!


----------



## Orinda (Jan 4, 2011)

*
Update 1/4/11* -- Ok, here are the results. I'm more confused than ever ... reference range in parentheses.

TSH 3rd Generation: 2.08 (0.5-4.3)
T4, Free: 1.3 (0.9-1.6)
T3, Total: 99 (104-190)
Thyroglobulin antibodies <20 (<20)
TBG 23.1 (16.3-30.7)

I'm mostly confused why her TSH would be 5.26 two weeks before this result of 2.08?

Am I still on the right track in requesting a ped endo referral or should I drop it?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Orinda said:


> Hi! My girl was having palpitations and chest pain before Christmas, and in the ER they discovered her TSH was high (5.26). We have a referral to a pediatric cardiologist (they didn't see anything serious on her EKG but she did show PVCs) and got the rest of her thyroid levels tested. I don't have specific numbers yet (will have to go to the doctor's office tomorrow and sign a release for a printout) but the nurse said she thought her T3 was low although the doctor said it was "normal." This doctor also said that her TSH really wasn't too high as 5 is the top of the "normal" range.
> 
> I went ahead and requested a referral to a pediatric endocrinologist (get that wheel turning) but in the meantime do you think I'm jumping the gun or going in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.!! What a shame!! Youngsters are supposed to be enjoying their youth. I am sorry to hear this and yes; I do think you are on the right track.

The truth of the matter is that thyroid panel (TSH, FT3 and FT4) can come back in normal range but meanwhile the patient is very symptomatic.

That is why antibodies' tests are important. I suggest these.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Here is some very good info..................on children.
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter15/15-frame.htm


----------

